# Frage zu h105



## fschumann (23. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute.

Hab gestern mein pc bekommen und musste leider feststellen das die corsair h105 nicht in Verbindung mit meinem motherboard in mein Gehäuse aerocool xpredator x1 passt. Sie passt schon rein jedoch bekomme ich die luefter dann nicht mehr dran. Kann man dje auch ohne luefter betreiben mit einem Xeon 1230 v3 oder nicht ?


Gruß felix


----------



## Oozy (23. Februar 2014)

Ohne Lüfter geht definitiv nicht. Ein so kleiner Radiator mit derartiger Hardware passiv zu betreiben würde vielleicht das Booten überleben, aber danach notabschalteb. Kurz gefasst: nein.

Mein Tipp an dich: verkauf das Ding und kauf dir einen anständigen Luftkühler. Für den Xeon 1230ve reicht ein Thermalright True Spirit 120M dicke aus.


----------



## mickythebeagle (23. Februar 2014)

Also,

Aerocool stellt XPredator-Gehäuse in kompakter Form vor: XPredator X3 und XPredator X1

Wenn ich mir die Bildchen so ansehe da frage ich mich wieso Du dort keinen 240er Radi rein bekommen sollst 

Und wie AWR schon Schreibt. Mann lass ja auch keinen Motor vom Auto im Stand Stundelang laufen un klemmt den Ventilator ab.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Februar 2014)

hab mir das gehäuse mal angeschaut. evtl. wenn du einen richtigen airflow hinbekommst könnte es klappen. aber sinnvoller ist es schon mit montierten lüftern. den kühler samt lüfter kannst du doch evtl. vorne in die front montieren oder an den seitendeckel, letzteres ist zwar etwas gefriemel aber könnte passen.


----------



## Stueppi (23. Februar 2014)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> Aerocool stellt XPredator-Gehäuse in kompakter Form vor: XPredator X3 und XPredator X1
> 
> ...



Man bekommt den da nicht rein weil der Abstand vom Mainboard zur Decke zu gering ist. Ich bekomme oben auch keinen Lüfter mehr rein wenn ich meinen Macho drin habe.
@TE: Passen dünne Lüfter rein? Was du auch versuchen könntest sind diese Lamellen aus dem Deckel raus zu nehmen und die Lufter oben drauf zu befestigen, brauchst dann nur noch n Lüftergitter.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. Februar 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ohne Lüfter geht definitiv nicht. Ein so kleiner Radiator mit derartiger *Hardware passiv zu betreiben würde vielleicht das Booten überleben*, aber danach notabschalteb. Kurz gefasst: nein.


 
Habe meine Antec 620 ohne Pumpe gestartet , hat bis BF4 30min überlebt , dann Bluescreen  Also das könnte aufjedenfall funktionieren 

EDIT : Prime95 läuft jetzt ohne Lüfter  60C ^^
EDIT2: Komme über keine 68C ! Also passivready! Wenn du willst kannst du mal die H105 bestellen&es ausprobieren.


----------



## fschumann (23. Februar 2014)

Das Problem iSt das ich den wegen meiner aufbauten am Motherboard nicht rein bekomme sonst wuerde das passen


----------



## -sori- (23. Februar 2014)

Welches Mainboard hast du?
Mein Tipp: h105 verkaufen und einen Luftkühler verbauen.


LG sori


----------



## fschumann (23. Februar 2014)

Asrock fatalaty h87 hab aber glaube ich ne loesung gefunden das ich einfach slim luefter verbaue


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2014)

Ein Thema reicht ja wohl
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/geschlossene-wasserkuehlungen/321132-corsair-h105.html#post6187890


----------

